# xtreme r/c in new milford, ct.



## alexrckid (Jan 23, 2007)

xtreme will be open for carpet racing saturday's. open at 12noon....racing starting at 5pm. may start earlier at racers request. classes to be decided after discussing with the racers. track tel 860-354-4703. reach number out-of-hours is 845-621-0044......track has an equiped LHS.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

what is the track size? Only running mini's?


----------

